# Would Atomic Race 6 work for the female adult?



## xiangdang (Feb 23, 2006)

Her 

Age: 30 
Weight: 110pound
Height: 157cm
Skiing experience: Beginner

Skis recommended : 140cm Atomic Race 6 Jr. (by the sales person due to lack of other choice for woman)

Would this Jr. skis work for her?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2006)

NOo...what shop was that??? goto a reputable mountain and have her demo if possible..or go to a reputable shop with knowlegeable sales persons...a beginner adult on a jr race ski??? come on now........


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> NOo...what shop was that??? goto a reputable mountain and have her demo if possible..or go to a reputable shop with knowlegeable sales persons...a beginner adult on a jr race ski??? come on now........



Hold on...jr race equipment is often a good choice for women. My shop sells jr race gear to the ladies, even beginners. Not only is the fit often better than adult equipment, the relative softness of kids gear is perfect for women and even some men of small stature.

However, I would not buy any ski that I hadn't demoed.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 24, 2006)

i guess i was thinking more of the binding set up, the ski would be ok, just make sure the binding has din settings for her weight and not a 40lb kid


----------



## xiangdang (Feb 24, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hold on...jr race equipment is often a good choice for women. My shop sells jr race gear to the ladies, even beginners. Not only is the fit often better than adult equipment, the relative softness of kids gear is perfect for women and even some men of small stature.
> 
> However, I would not buy any ski that I hadn't demoed.



Thanks for the confirmation.  

I was wondering if jr race gear is of totally different material and structure, so that it is absolutely NO-NO for ladies even if of small size.


----------



## xiangdang (Feb 24, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> i guess i was thinking more of the binding set up, the ski would be ok, just make sure the binding has din settings for her weight and not a 40lb kid



It is good to know the ski is ok.  The recommended binding was Marker's M1000.


----------

